# Sakura Ino Tenten Hinata Temari Kin Pinup's



## Jukai Kōtan (Nov 20, 2008)

Now im a last done with the lineart  some become good and some did't. but noe they are all here  

And if you like to color them plz do it im not the best in the coloring ting 

SAKURA

INO

TENTEN

HINATA

TEMARI

KIN


The Wall Blog


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 20, 2008)

They`re awesome, especially Hinata and Tenten. However, Ino looks manlier than she should (face), and Sakura`s breasts are a bit to the right... off-center. And you should check out each character`s breasts size, Hinata and Temari are way too small 

//HbS


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2008)

Hinata looks quite amazing in there 
Awesome job


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 21, 2008)

The lineart is really good, and you've got them all in the smexiest poses. 

I really like how Hinata and Kin looked here.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

Hinata one FTW.


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 21, 2008)

the Sakura and Temari one FTW!!!

colour them


----------



## Nuitari (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow you certainly did a very good job with the girls. Only you should rework Ino's head, her jawline especially. It's time to colour them now, right? 

EDIT: Oh and the breasts too. Kin and Temari are flat


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 21, 2008)

They all sure look sexy. 

I love the Hinata one, great job!


----------



## Shawny (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww...  Hinata is so cute!  

I like the way that you kept their anatomy correctly proportioned (i.e. breasts are not too large, waists are not too skinny) so they look _real _and not like Barbie dolls.  Good job!


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Nov 22, 2008)

Hinata Temari and Kin look awesome, good job.


----------



## glacierkn (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, I love the Hinata one too!  Awesome job.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice work on all of them, makes me think of those shots of bikini ads from magazines. I'm loving Sakura's face, she looks so mature. Hinata's pose is really something, probably the best one. Her neck and wide stomach area do bother me a little though.


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 24, 2008)

Very sexy


----------



## Jaded Heart (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful work.


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 17, 2009)

That's awesome.  I like it a lot.


----------



## Alice (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful, just a bit more of boob size would fit em better proportional-wise


----------



## The777Man (Jan 17, 2009)

Great job. Especially with Hinata.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2009)

*i like the Ino ,Tenten and hinata *


----------



## Naruto RasenShuriken (Jan 22, 2009)

Woooow !! Hinata is very amazing in this picture. She is soooo HHOOTTT!!!
I love her facial expression especially her eyes. She is sexy 

You did a great job.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 23, 2009)

I love the Hinata, Ino and Temari


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## wowwyv2 (Feb 7, 2009)

those would more awesome than they alread are when colored...cant wait to see them in color. Hinata, Temari are favorites


----------



## 【Temari】 (Feb 7, 2009)

Temari is the best and Sakura, Kin


----------



## natwel (Feb 7, 2009)

You've worked hard on this

congratulations


----------



## Elle (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job on all - Sakura's is my favorite.  I really like her expression and pose.  Hinata looks a bit too 'thick' in the middle though XD.


----------



## Yukisame (Feb 8, 2009)

very good works! I like them all! ^^


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 9, 2009)

You should practice more on redrawing the body positions, rather than trace them. The line work tells me that you traced actual models and just drew the characters on top of their heads. No wonder the proportions are off between the heads and bodies.


----------



## DawnEchoes (Feb 9, 2009)

wow sexy ^^ 

exept ino pig i dont like her


----------



## Vanity (Feb 10, 2009)

I remember seeing some of these before but not all of them.

They are really good though, especially the Hinata and Kin ones which I don't think I'd seen before!

I wish someone ould make male ones though. I want to see a Deidara pin-up.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 10, 2009)

Too... much... boobage... can...not... take it!!!


----------



## Revenge (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Charizard (Mar 29, 2009)

nice job! hinata looks really good!


----------

